# Timing Belt Nissan LD20 Diesel



## valleyguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Trying to help someone find a timing belt for a Nissan LD20 Diesel. The only info we have is the engine was produced between 1967 and 1986. It is a 4 cylinder, and the existing timing belt has 141 teeth, rounded lugs, is 27mm wide and 134.2 cm in length.
I can read some #s on the belt, 96-100-984-80 Dacyo 141-RPP-280-HSN 123 2051.
I've tried a car parts store, but they can't seem to find what they need to cross reference to the right belt.
Anybody have any tips??
thanks,


----------

